# Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?



## The_Duke (2. Mai 2005)

Habe mich grade eben mit einem Arbeitskollegen unterhalten und so ein wenig vom Urlaub und den Dorschfängen erzählt.
Er hat mich gefragt, ob ich die Zungen von den Dorschen auch gegessen habe, erhätte im Fernsehen gesehen, daß diese scheinbar eine Delikatesse wären. #c  Diese würden extra rausgeschnitten, gebraten und gegessen.
Weiß da jemand was drüber? ;+


----------



## MobyDicky (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

Moin !

Vor ein paar Jahren hatten wir auf unsrerer Ausfahrt einen Russen mit auf dem Kutter, der hat bei allen seinen Dorschen die Zungen separat rausgeschnitten und auch gefragt, ob er die von unserem Fang haben könne - es wäre das Lieblingsessen in seiner Familie.  #d  Für uns wars kein Problem, da wir eh nur die Filets wollten, aber selbst probiert habe ich es noch nicht. 
... und sattwerden kann man bestimmt nicht davon :q 

Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

Und ob das eine Delikatesse ist.Es ist echt legger ohne Ende.Auch die Dorschbäckchen sind legger.
Hier mal zwei Fotos.


----------



## bootsangler-b (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

moin,

ich habe dorschzungen 1997 in norwegen das erste mal gegessen. seitdem bin ich auch "zungensammler".
nicht jeder wird es mögen (jeder isst auch nicht seehase). die konsistenz ist eben etwas anders als beim filet. nur mehliert, in butter leicht angebraten (nicht ausbrutzeln!!!), gesalzen und dazu frisches gemüse und bei bedarf eine sättigungsbeilage nach wahl.


bernd

oh mennö, dieses posting vor dem zweiten frühstück... grausam!


----------



## Tosch75 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

Dorschzungen sind super lecker. Ich war zu erst auch sehr skeptisch, aber wer sich  einmal überwunden hat,  dem schmecken  sie bestimmt .

Ich fritiere sie immer. ich mache einen mix aus Bier, Mehl und Eiern, salz und Pfeffer dazu . Die Zungen ganz leicht mit Rauchsalzgewürz bestreuen. Dann in den Bierteig und ab in die Friteuse. Ganz köstlich !  aber die Zungen dürfen nicht zu groß sein , sonst sind sie außen zu braun, und innen noch roh. Große Zungen schneide ich immer durch .  Dorschbäckchen hab ich noch nie gehabt, aber wär sicher auch mal nen Versuch wert .


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

Hi,
man lernt nie aus.. höre das zum ersten Mal und werde es sicherlich mal ausprobieren...
Und wie / was schneide ich da genau raus - bei Dorsch1 sieht es ja fast nach einer "Komplett-OP" aus


----------



## Hummer (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

Es handelt sich bei der sogenannten Dorschzunge um das Fleischstück am Unterkiefer, wie man auf Dorsch1ens Bild sehr gut sehen kann.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## theactor (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

HI,

danke - ich werde mir das beim nächsten Droschfang dann alles mal etwas näher anschauen! 

 |wavey:


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

In Norwegen gehen in den Sommerferien viele Schüler in die Fischfabriken und verdienen sich dort ihr Taschengeld mit dem herrausschneiden der Dorschzungen.

Im letztem Jahr gab es in unserem Norgeurlaub auch häufig Seewolfbäckchen.
Und das dann schon zum Frühstück.


----------



## uer (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

#h dorsch1

wenn ich dein bild mit dem dorschkopf sehe, muß ich 





			
				heactort schrieb:
			
		

> - bei Dorsch1 sieht es ja fast nach einer "Komplett-OP" aus


 
recht geben:q 

auf vannoeya hat uns roald gezeigt wie man dorschzugen gewinnt, kein kopf hat so jemals ausgesehen :q  

in wirklichkeit wird ja gar nicht die dorschzunge entfernt, sondern nur der hautlappen darunter, 
denn die eigentliche zuge ist ja nur eine feste knorpelmasse glaube ich u. die ist ungenießbar,

es stimmt auch das sich jugentlich ihr taschengeld mit dieser arbeit aufbessern, ist besonders im frühjahr bei der lofotenfischerei zu sehen, 

übrigens - sie können bis zu 25 € fürs kilo verdienen,

außerdem werden nur dorsche ab einem bestimmten gewicht für diese art der gewinnung genommen, denn die zugen müßen (sollen) eine bestimmte größe haben

richtig ist auch das man ab einer bestimmten größe die wangen von allen fischen essen kann, es ist nun mal mit das beste fleisch, ob bei fischen oder säugetieren

:s


----------



## Gast 1 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

Bei Forellen kenne ich das, die Wangen sind lecker.

Aber bei Küstendorsch um die 40 cm????

Lohnt sich da die Arbeit????


----------



## gismowolf (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Dorschzungen...wirklich eine Delikatesse?*

Hi Falk!
Ein Dorsch hat doch im Verhältnis zur Forelle einen viel größeren Kopf und naturgemäß auch großere Bäckchen!!:q


----------

